# When should I start grooming my puppy?



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Hopefully your breeder will have already given your pup a nail trim before you get him, otherwise you’ll probably want to trim down those needles a bit! Their paws will be tiny and their nails will be thin and easy to trim. Even if they aren’t long, you can start getting him used to the grooming tools on day 1. Get him used to having his paws handled by you, get him used to the noises (dremels have motors so can be a new sound for the pups), and laying still while brushing. He will just have puppy fluff so there won’t be much brushing necessary but similar to the toothbrush, best to get him familiar early on!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

You should start brushing as soon as possible! It gets them used to the sensation and sooner or later, your puppy will find it very soothing. Regular brushing was part of our puppy's daily schedule (whether brushing teeth, fur, nails, etc.) Regular brushing of his coat will also help your home stay clean as the brushing will catch a lot of loose fur, and regular brushing will actually help his coat come in when he blows his coat.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

At this age, it’s not so much about grooming your puppy as it is creating positive associations with grooming. Make brushing as pleasurable as being petted. When your puppy is relaxed and snuggling, gently touch and handle all parts of his body… especially his feet, nails, mouth and ears. If you cut his nails, follow each snip with a high value treat. If he seems worried about it, then just do one nail a day so it’s no big deal. If necessary, let him lick some peanut butter or cat food from a food tube or lick mat (or even just smeared on the side of the fridge or dishwasher) to distract him. Google “cooperative care” to learn how to make your dog a partner in not only grooming, but vet visits and other necessary handling.

If you think you’ll be using a professional groomer at some point, see if they are open to your bringing your puppy in for a series of brief “happy visits.” First visit, just bring him in and let him be loved on by the groomer. Another visit, put him up on a grooming table and love on him there. Another visit let the groomer gently handle his feet and ears. Etc….


----------

